
Google Trends - Hot Searches - vinhnx
https://www.google.com/trends/hottrends/visualize?nrow=5&ncol=5
======
Achshar
It never makes a request to server after loading. It's not real time and it
repeats the same queries again after some time. This is just a good looking
design, nothing more.

------
tvararu
Mary Lou from Codrops has a neat tutorial about making a similar grid layout:
[http://tympanus.net/codrops/2013/06/19/dynamic-grid-with-
tra...](http://tympanus.net/codrops/2013/06/19/dynamic-grid-with-transitions/)

------
drakaal
I thought everyone had seen this 6 months ago when it made the rounds.

This isn't updating in realtime, the typing is faked, they filter results, and
the results are based on a ranking system that favors change from the previous
day, not most search, and it downranks things that have trended in the past.

Basically this is just a pretty demo page that uses visuals to look more
impressive than it is. It is still just google.com/trends in a harder to read
wrapper that makes a better screen saver.

------
sciencerobot
They did the same thing at the 2000 Atlanta Linux Showcase.

[http://webonastick.com/photos/als2000/mvc-600s.jpg](http://webonastick.com/photos/als2000/mvc-600s.jpg)

------
xendo
"How To Close Apps On Ios7" trending on google search... amusing

~~~
ambiate
Jumped on that keyword. Hopefully, it will help someone out. No ads or
nonsense. Just a $2 contribution to the internet. Haha. I have so many of
these that it hurts.

[http://howtocloseappsonios7.com/](http://howtocloseappsonios7.com/)

~~~
Hario
2$? Where do you get domain names that cheap?

~~~
ambiate
Godaddy. Promo code cjcRMN199. Comes out to $2.17 after ICANN fees.

------
Sprint
What do the colors mean?

~~~
mkr-hn
It's probably similar to the search volume bar on the normal page:
[https://www.google.com/trends/hottrends](https://www.google.com/trends/hottrends)

~~~
sevenproxies
The colours just look to iterate through Red, Yellow, Green, Blue for each
search term per box.

~~~
Inufu
If this is the same thing I remember, then yes, it's just cycling through the
colors.

~~~
draz
I think it's iterating through queries as well. I can't imagine Hebrew is such
a "hot" language and that is used so heavily, so that I see the same query
repeated over and over (population of Israel has about 7 million people, where
only 5-6 would probably use Hebrew as their main language...).

------
emur
hmm .. so sad .. would be fun it was real time

------
emur
liked it .. is it really real time?

